# [clavier] Problèmes de configuration [resolu]

## raphy

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai récemment installé Gentoo 2006.1 qui est la distribution dont je rêvais, mais je bute sur un petit problème, la configuration du clavier. En effet, toutes les touches fonctionnent, à l'exception de la touche AltGr (celle-ci fonctionnait auparavant, donc je pense pas que ça viennent de la touche elle-même). (D'ou mon titre avec des parenthèses au lieu des crochets  :Very Happy: )

J'ai cherché dans la configuration de Xorg mais je n'ai pas trouve le modèle précis de mon portable (Toshiba Satellite SA10-S811, j'ai essayé différent modèles mais aucun ne fonctionnait.

Donc je sollicite votre aide SVP  :Very Happy: 

Merci BeaucoupLast edited by raphy on Sat Nov 11, 2006 8:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l_arbalette

 *dafirewallfucker wrote:*   

> J'ai cherché dans la configuration de Xorg mais je n'ai pas trouve le modèle précis de mon portable (Toshiba Satellite SA10-S811, j'ai essayé différent modèles mais aucun ne fonctionnait.

 

Avec le modèle pc105, ça ne marche pas non plus ?

----------

## raphy

Non plus, c'était d'ailleurs mon modèle par défaut :/

----------

## animemint

AltGR et certaines autres touches peuvent arrêter de fonctionner après un update de X. 

Enlève xkeyboard-config et recompile xkbdata.

Si toujours rien, essaie: xmodmap -e "keycode 113 = Mode_switch"

Sinon j'avais lu un topic pareil et la personne a résolu en passant de pc105 à pc101...

----------

## bivittatus

Tout dépend aussi de ton gestionnaire graphique...sous gnome (et je suppose kde), tu as une config clavier aussi...

----------

## raphy

Ouaip, j'ai regarde de ce côté aussi.

N'y aurait-il pas un moyen de vérifier qu'une touche est bien fonctionnelle, qu'elle renvoie bien un signal? (au cas où...)

----------

## bivittatus

 *Quote:*   

> I just visited http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml
> 
> Problems with the keyboard
> 
> The AltGr key and/or other national special keys may stop working after an update to modular X. To fix this, unmerge the new xkeyboard-config and re-emerge the xkbdata package which contains correct translations for that key.

 

Peut-être que ça t'aidera!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## l_arbalette

 *dafirewallfucker wrote:*   

> Ouaip, j'ai regarde de ce côté aussi.
> 
> N'y aurait-il pas un moyen de vérifier qu'une touche est bien fonctionnelle, qu'elle renvoie bien un signal? (au cas où...)

 

pour savoir quel est le keycode renvoyé par la touche, tu utilises xev (emerge xev si tu ne l'as pas). Tu tapes sur la touche. Chez moi, ça donne ça :

```
KeyPress event, serial 28, synthetic NO, window 0x3400001,

    root 0xa1, subw 0x0, time 3375556061, (297,-213), root:(541,295),

    state 0x10, keycode 113 (keysym 0xfe03, ISO_Level3_Shift), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x3400001,

    root 0xa1, subw 0x0, time 3375556157, (297,-213), root:(541,295),

    state 0x90, keycode 113 (keysym 0xfe03, ISO_Level3_Shift), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

    XFilterEvent returns: False

```

ça veut dire que la touche s'appelle ISO_Level3_Shift, et que le keycode est le 113.

Ensuite, pour savoir si le keycode est bien mappé sur la touche AltGr :

```
xmodmap -pke | grep ISO_Level3_Shift
```

Et chez moi, ça donne :

```
xmodmap -pke | grep ISO_Level3_Shift

keycode 113 = ISO_Level3_Shift

```

Donc c'est bon. Regardes chez toi ce que ça donne.

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> xmodmap -pke | grep ISO_Level3_Shift
> 
> ...

 

Quelquechose me dit qu'il ne va pas y arriver ... (le | nécessite d'utiliser Alt Gr, enfin chez moi)

Sinon tu peux aussi tenter un :

```
setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr
```

 dans un console xterm après le lancement de X

Si ça te permet de récupérer la touche Alt Gr (à tester tout de suite après dans la console), tu pourra peut être inseré un script au lancement de ton gestionnaire (je suis obligé d'utiliser cette solution pour Xgl chez moi)

----------

## l_arbalette

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quelquechose me dit qu'il ne va pas y arriver ... (le | nécessite d'utiliser Alt Gr, enfin chez moi)

 

 :Laughing:   tu as raison. Ben tant pis, tu ne met pas la partie | grep ISO_Level3_Shift , et tu cherches à la main dans l'output la partie correspondante !

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Sinon tu peux aussi tenter un :
> 
> ```
> setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout fr
> ```
> ...

 

La réponse est dans les posts précédents :

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> Avec le modèle pc105, ça ne marche pas non plus ?

 

 *dafirewallfucker wrote:*   

> Non plus, c'était d'ailleurs mon modèle par défaut :/

 

----------

## bivittatus

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

>  *t-bow wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> xmodmap -pke | grep ISO_Level3_Shift
> 
> ...

 

Il fait un copier/coller...comme ça, pas besoin d'utiliser la touche AltGr... :Wink: 

----------

## l_arbalette

 *bivittatus wrote:*   

> Il fait un copier/coller...comme ça, pas besoin d'utiliser la touche AltGr...

 

pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué ?    :Wink: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

La réponse est dans les posts précédents :

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> Avec le modèle pc105, ça ne marche pas non plus ?

 

 *dafirewallfucker wrote:*   

> Non plus, c'était d'ailleurs mon modèle par défaut :/

 [/quote]

Ma config par défaut est en pc105 mais je ne sais pas par quel miracle mon serveur X n'arrive pas à le compiler lors de son initialisation et rebascule tout seul sur un modèle pc101 alors que lorsque je lance la commande une fois X démarré ça passe nickel chez moi ... Il a peut peut être le même genre de problème

----------

## raphy

 *animemint wrote:*   

> AltGR et certaines autres touches peuvent arrêter de fonctionner après un update de X. 
> 
> Enlève xkeyboard-config et recompile xkbdata.
> 
> Si toujours rien, essaie: xmodmap -e "keycode 113 = Mode_switch"
> ...

 

J'avais pas vu ton post. mais non toujours rien

----------

## raphy

 *t-bow wrote:*   

>  *dafirewallfucker wrote:*   Ouaip, j'ai regarde de ce côté aussi.
> 
> N'y aurait-il pas un moyen de vérifier qu'une touche est bien fonctionnelle, qu'elle renvoie bien un signal? (au cas où...) 
> 
> pour savoir quel est le keycode renvoyé par la touche, tu utilises xev (emerge xev si tu ne l'as pas). Tu tapes sur la touche. Chez moi, ça donne ça :
> ...

 

xev me donne

```
KeyPress event, serial 26, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,

    root 0x4d, subw 0x0, time 3378447829, (480,534), root:(482,606),

    state 0x0, keycode 113 (keysym 0xfe08, ISO_Next_Group), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False

KeyRelease event, serial 29, synthetic NO, window 0x2200001,

    root 0x4d, subw 0x0, time 3378447975, (480,534), root:(482,606),

    state 0x0, keycode 113 (keysym 0xfe08, ISO_Next_Group), same_screen YES,

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes: 

    XFilterEvent returns: False
```

Et si je fais un xmodmap, 

```
# xmodmap -pke | grep ISO_Next_Group

keycode 113 = ISO_Next_Group
```

 Donc la touche est bien mappée

----------

## raphy

Oui le copier-coller c'est bien pratique, d'ailleurs je commence à m'y habituer

----------

## l_arbalette

et que donne 

```
xmodmap -pke | grep ISO_Level3_Shift 
```

----------

## geekounet

 *animemint wrote:*   

> AltGR et certaines autres touches peuvent arrêter de fonctionner après un update de X. 
> 
> Enlève xkeyboard-config et recompile xkbdata.

 

Tu l'as essayé ça ? Chez moi ça a réglé un problème de clavier du même genre ya quelques jours ...

----------

## raphy

 *t-bow wrote:*   

> et que donne 
> 
> ```
> xmodmap -pke | grep ISO_Level3_Shift 
> ```
> ...

 

keycode 124 = ISO_Level3_Shift

----------

## raphy

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *animemint wrote:*   AltGR et certaines autres touches peuvent arrêter de fonctionner après un update de X. 
> 
> Enlève xkeyboard-config et recompile xkbdata. 
> 
> Tu l'as essayé ça ? Chez moi ça a réglé un problème de clavier du même genre ya quelques jours ...

 

oui et ça n'y fais rien

----------

## l_arbalette

 *dafirewallfucker wrote:*   

> keycode 124 = ISO_Level3_Shift

 

Maintenant, peux-tu, avec xev (ou une autre méthode que je ne connais pas) retrouver la touche au keycode 124, et voir si par hasard elle n'aurait pas le comportement de AltGr ?

----------

## paulin

Moi j'aimerai savoir comment faire pour que le Verr num soit activer au démarrage ?

Et aussi quand je suis en konsole le clavier numérique ne marchez pas en fait il m'écrit des lettres au lieu des chiffres (par ex 1 devient r ) ??????

Merci

----------

## Mickael

 *paulin wrote:*   

> Moi j'aimerai savoir comment faire pour que le Verr num soit activer au démarrage ?
> 
> Et aussi quand je suis en konsole le clavier numérique ne marchez pas en fait il m'écrit des lettres au lieu des chiffres (par ex 1 devient r ) ??????
> 
> Merci

 

Tu tapes vérouillage numérique dans recherche rapide en choisissant Ce forum, et tu arrives ici

----------

## paulin

Désolé et merci

----------

## raphy

 *t-bow wrote:*   

>  *dafirewallfucker wrote:*   keycode 124 = ISO_Level3_Shift 
> 
> Maintenant, peux-tu, avec xev (ou une autre méthode que je ne connais pas) retrouver la touche au keycode 124, et voir si par hasard elle n'aurait pas le comportement de AltGr ?

 

Elle existe pas  :Embarassed: 

----------

## l_arbalette

Bon, ben ça m'étonne pas trop.

Essaye de lancer cette commande :

```
xmodmap "keycode 113 = ISO_Level3_Shift"
```

et re-essaye la touche AltGr

----------

## raphy

Vlà autre chose:

```
xmodmap "keycode 113 = ISO_Level3_Shift"

xmodmap:  unable to open file 'keycode 113 = ISO_Level3_Shift' for reading

xmodmap:  1 error encountered, aborting.
```

[/code]

----------

## l_arbalette

 :Embarassed:   me suis trompé....c'est xmodmap -e "keycode 113 = ISO_Level3_Shift" qu'il faut lancer...

----------

## raphy

Thank you very much, ça marche parfaitement, j'ai une gentoo fonctionnelle maintenant  :Smile: 

----------

## l_arbalette

 *dafirewallfucker wrote:*   

> Thank you very much, ça marche parfaitement, j'ai une gentoo fonctionnelle maintenant 

 

oui, sauf que la solution que je t'ai indiqué ne fonctionnera plus au prochain reboot (à moins de l'exécuter à chaque démarrage de X, après qu'il ai lu le fichier xorg.conf), et ça n'explique pas pourquoi ton xorg n'est pas capable de charger le bon descripteur clavier ou écrase le paramétrage après le chargement par je ne sais quoi...

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que ta touche AltGr soit référencé, de base, comme ISO_Next_Group au lieu de ISO_Level3_Shift...

Bref : maintenant que ça marche....mais il y a encore un goût d'inachevé !

----------

## raphy

Ouais je l'execute a chaque demarrage, c'est pas propre mais bon, c'est pas bien grave. P't-etre que quand je serais plus competent je trouverais la raison  :Very Happy: 

----------

